# Lula's first obedience class: Success!



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Just wanted to share that Lula did beautifully in class tonight - I was one proud mama!
Everyone made a fuss over how pretty she is too. 
There are 9 dogs in class - 4 Poodles! The other 3 are chocolate: 2 standard & 1 toy. 

I'm so looking forward to working with her in this class & beyond to CGC & therapy certification. 

I gave her a cow hoof for being so brilliant, which she happily gnawed for an hour before bed. Now she's knocked out, sleeping peacefully on my tummy.

Yay for a great day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Brown poodles are rare here. I have only seen one so far. 

What was taught in the first class? Did Lula enjoy meeting other dogs?


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> What was taught in the first class? Did Lula enjoy meeting other dogs?


Tonight we went over:
Sit, stay, handler walking round dog back to heel, heel, stand, & auto sit in heel when handler stops walking. 

That's all very technical terminology. Haha. 

Lula loved meeting the other dogs, but she seems to prefer people. She's so laid back. She'll go right up for a meet n greet to animals or humans, then just come back to my side & chill. 

She looks at me frequently - I encourage her, so she offers that quite a lot. She's so sensitive - it's just wonderful to work with her. 

I am smitten. Completely. Utterly. Smitten. <3



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What happy news from You and Lula! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is very satisfying training a poodle. They are so smart and so eager to please. I love going to class with Swizzle. I consider it date night. You might want to consider agility or continuing on in obedience. As you have notice (with Lulu looking at you) it really builds the relationship. I bet there is no limit on what you could do together as you seem to share a strong connection. Keep letting us know how class is going. She seems like a natural for a therapy dog with such a lovely easy going personality and such a looker to boot.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lula's got the good looks, smarts and eagerness to learn we all adore and associate with a poodle. She's the total package in silver, sure to shine in school and everything she does. It astounds me how attentive a poodle is to its owner. I think they make us look good by being such willing and brilliant students. Train on! It's great fun to follow her progress, please keep the updates coming.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya, way to go Lula! She is absolutely adorable! Good luck on the training and please keep us posted.

Hey Debbie, wouldn't she be a cute girlfriend for Chagall? :kiss:

Sylvia


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Hey Debbie, wouldn't she be a cute girlfriend for Chagall? :kiss:Sylvia


Would she ever!!:knuddel:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LauraRose, it is really nice to hear how much you enjoyed your obedience class with Lula. It must be quite a class with so many poodles. It is great that she checks in with you (looks at you). You can shape that easily into a look command and it will help lots with heeling. When a poodle loves to heel and understands well what is being asked for it is very pretty to see. Lily loves heeling and many judges have given very nice comments on her work because of it. Keep going, it sounds like you are off to a great start.

It is interesting to see your comment about her interactions with people, dogs and other animals. I am convinced Lily would much prefer to be with people rather than most other dogs (besides those in our family). She is also very interested in other animals though.


----------

